# HCC -Sea Pines Plantation - HHI



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bill,

Did you post a review of the HCC property in Sea Pines Plantation on HHI?  If you did, I missed it.


Richard


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

I just got back and I am getting caught up...if you know what I mean...just the pile of mail is a huge stack.

I visited HCC Hilton Head property on Thursday and it is a wonderful home location. It had 3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms and was very nicely decorated. The location was in Sea Pines and the backyard was huge and on a golf course. There were 3 LCT TV's, Xbox, wireless high speed internet, 2 car garage, and a remodeled kitchen and remodeled bathrooms that impressed my wife.

The house looked like a professional decorater designed it and most the furniture was new and in great shape. The house was located on a quite street off the main road. It looked just like a normal home in Hilton Head Island....although I am not sure if I were the neighbors, I would like the DC owning a home next to me.

The only negative was that the pool was green as it was just uncovered from the Winter and the golf course was under construction.

I send HCC an e-mail requesting them to stock the home with some beach cruiser bikes as it seems everyone in HHI rides a bike.

I think MOST everyone would be happy with these accomidations as it felt like I was the owner of my own vacation home (without the hassles).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bill,

Thanks for the review.  Didn't mean to rush you to post  - I just didn't recall you mentioning anything about the Sea Pines property.

I think it was a good idea to ask them to include bikes. If you didn't get a chance to bike over to the Stoney-Baynard Plantation Ruins in Sea Pines, that would be a good bike trip on your next visit. For more info, see
http://south-carolina-plantations.com/beaufort/braddocks-point.html

If one is a golf fan, sounds like a wonderful location to use as a home base for the Heritage Golf Classic also.

By the way, I'm glad your kids liked the doughnut shop - I can just hear them say  - "our dad is way cool!!"


Best regards,
Richard


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

The Flamingo doughnut shop was a good reccomendation that I would have never found without TUG. We arrived about 15 minutes before the closed and they allowed my kids 8yo and 11yo to go in the back kitchen and watch them being made. As a bonus, they even gave us about 4 free dougnuts as they were getting ready to shut down the machine...yeah!

I had the Snickers dougnut and it was about 1/2 pound in weight...tasty, but I probably gainmed a pound after that one.


----------



## travelguy (Apr 9, 2007)

*High Country Club - Hilton Head*

A little more info on the High Country Club Hilton Head Island property:

1) The golf course that the property is located on is the Sea Marsh golf course designed by Pete Dye.  It's been a staple of Sea Pines golf for years and is going through a multi-million dollar major renovation that promises to make it one of the premier courses on HHI.  Harbor Town Links (nearby) is the best known course on the island but not the best (IMHO).

2) High Country Club guests have privileges at the Sea Pines Beach Club and access to South Beach beach (Hilton Head version, not Miami).  This is a bike ride or drive from the house.  Although Sea Pines Beach Club has all the amenities of a great beach club and is the place to be "seen", I'd head to the more secluded beaches at the southern tip of Sea Pines.

3) The Sea Pines bike path is near the High Country Club property and is (IMHO) one of the best in the world.  It goes through the Sea Pines forest, along lagoons (and alligators), by the beach, through Harbor Town and South Beach.  The pavement is so smooth that we can rollerblade on the path and Sea Pines maintenance has the blowers on it early each morning to remove and dirt, pine needles, leaves, etc.  Walk, bike, blade, run or whatever!

We're headed down to the High Country Club house the week before Labor Day and I can't wait.  My anticipation for that HHI trip makes my trip to Marriott Monarch in Sea Pines for two weeks in May seem anticlimactic!


----------



## saluki (Apr 9, 2007)

My apologies for straying off-topic, but I can't pass up the chance for some inside knowledge on HHI. My family is headed there for the first time this June (staying at the Westin). Can you guys recommend some good restaurants? Nothing overly fancy, but great food & places that are welcoming to kids.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

saluki said:


> My apologies for straying off-topic, but I can't pass up the chance for some inside knowledge on HHI. My family is headed there for the first time this June (staying at the Westin). Can you guys recommend some good restaurants? Nothing overly fancy, but great food & places that are welcoming to kids.



no problem asking for this advice and you should get lots of reccomendations...but please create a new thread on the following forum -> US - Eastern 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------

